# Newly set up NPT and Shrimpies! <3



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Well it's still in progress. I need to get some more plants going on in there and some snails. I'm also going to put in 2 more shrimpies. Names for the 2 I have now are Blinky and Pinky and the next 2 will be Inky and Clyde. Cirocs little minions :3









Blinky C:
He blends in so well :3









Pinky C:









Ciroc :3









And the set up!

I still have work to do though. I really want/need to get more plants but don't have much to choose from around here. Maybe I can go to jefferson feed or something but for those of you who have ordered anything online can you please post a link? 

If you think I'm missing something PLEASE let me know!


P.s there is soil under the sand C;


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

So sorry they are so big! -.-


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

With the soil based tanks-It is important to start out from the get-go with lots and lots of stem plants....At least 75% of the floor needs stem plants planted and at least 10% floating plants like water lettuce- for the first 3 months-otherwise you risk a crash. Until then, I would make daily water changes of 25-50% or remove all the livestock until you can add the proper number and species of plants.

Take a look at my album-I have some pics of a newly setup soil based tank to give you more of an idea.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> With the soil based tanks-It is important to start out from the get-go with lots and lots of stem plants....At least 75% of the floor needs stem plants planted and at least 10% floating plants like water lettuce- for the first 3 months-otherwise you risk a crash. Until then, I would make daily water changes of 25-50% or remove all the livestock until you can add the proper number and species of plants.
> 
> Take a look at my album-I have some pics of a newly setup soil based tank to give you more of an idea.



Okay cool!
I can get more plants tomorrow. I'm going to call Jeff. Feed to see what they have.

Any other plants you would recommend with water wisteria, aponogeton, and water lily?

I have more plants in there but they are just the bulbs right now but are sprouting.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

I think I'm going to remove Ciroc and the shrimp for now but still do water changes to keep it clean. I'm glad he hasn't tried to hurt them or anything. They are some tough shrimpies though. Last night Ciroc found one and was messing with him and then I guess Ciroc got too close cause it looked like Blinky smaked him the zoomed off! lol!


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

great start! I love the shrimp names! 
Other good plants are, java fern, java moss (shrimpies love moss!), stems like cabomba, moneywort, water sprite, wisteria, rooted plants like crypts (wendtii are one of my fave), and also anubias. I have heard good things about ordering from http://www.aquariumplants.com/ But I do highly recommend becoming a member of the planted tank forum as there is always plants and other essentials for sale at good prices (and sometimes free).


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you! I though it was really cute! If only Ciroc was yellow and I called him Pacman! lolololol

I'd reallly LLOOOVE to get some java moss and water sprite!

I do have some wisteria but they aren't really that big.
You know the water plants in the tubes at Petsmart? Well thats where I got the wisteria. I'm just not too sure about them, they don't really look that healthy. Hopefully they will be okay.

Thanks for the input, I'm going to browse around and see what plants I want!
This is so exciting!


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

They have custom aquascaping!!!! for only $20!!!!

OMG I'm inlooove! <3 lolol


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

haha!


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

So I was looking at the plants and so far these are the ones I like:
Anubias Barterier V. Nana
Red melon sword
Blyxa Japonica
Babe tears
And Dwarf Sagittaria

Would there be anything wrong with these?
I would be getting these if Jeff. Feed doesn't have any I like.
And one of these days I WILL get a custom aqua scape  <3


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend the sword because they tend to get huge. Not sure if blyxa and baby tears need high light or not.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Okay, thanks for letting me know! lol

I have a 5 gallon so space is limited. But I've been thinking about upgrading to a 10 gallon.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Yay shrimpies!

I highly recommend dwarf water lettuce -- shrimpies and bettas like to hang out in the roots.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

BettaQi said:


> Yay shrimpies!
> 
> I highly recommend dwarf water lettuce -- shrimpies and bettas like to hang out in the roots.


Okay! I'll see if Jeff. Feed has any!
Thank you!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

blyxa and baby tears needs medium- high light...


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know Aokashi.


I have bad news :/

From not having enough plants for him to hide, Ciroc murdered Blinky RIP Shrimpie :C

I should have took them out, but good thing they are 34 cents.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

its expected. dont get too attached to your shrimps. they need very dense cover to hide in. like mosses and small aquatic plantsz the big ones are pretty uselessz


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Lol yeah. I should have known. At first I thought it would have been okay but nope. I'm not sure where the other one is(pinky) 

I went to jeff feed today to get some plants but they didn't have much. I got sone java moss(last little bit!) And an amazon sword. I know star said they tend to get huge but I seen it and really liked it a lot so I've made the decision to upgrade to a 10 gallon! 
I'll probably do it next week.

What kind of tank mates would you recommend for a 10 gal? 
I'm not going to get any all at once though and if none work out I know a few people that might adopt and if not I'm sure someone here would love to!

Also, for the sword, can I keep it in the vase/cup and bury it or should I take it out?


P.s. I know for sure they don't have any hitch hikers


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

aokashi said:


> its expected. dont get too attached to your shrimps. they need very dense cover to hide in. like mosses and small aquatic plantsz the big ones are pretty uselessz


Yeah, I have an idea for a hide out they would love! 
Ciroc lost interest in the glass vase I have in there and right now I have the survivor in the little glass jar with some java moss so I thought about it and realized I could put some java moss in the vase! Enough for about 3 or 4 and enough so ciroc can't get to them. 
Would 3 or 4 be okay? Is like to get a snail but I'm not sure which kind. I really like the malaysian trumpets and zebras!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

It might work XD it also sounds like an interesting idea.
I really dont recommend keeping the sword in a vase/jar unless it is large enough to accomodate some water flow 

back to the shrimp cover thing...My shrimp cover's the jungle to the right in this picture

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/12/10/14/yvetany8.jpg


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

aokashi said:


> It might work XD it also sounds like an interesting idea.
> I really dont recommend keeping the sword in a vase/jar unless it is large enough to accomodate some water flow
> 
> back to the shrimp cover thing...My shrimp cover's the jungle to the right in this picture
> ...


That is so so sooo pretty! I want to get a bunch of different sized jars like you have and just have them everywhere! Lolthey just give off a sort of Zen vibe you know?
I feel like its been so peaceful since I got the aquarium going and ciroc. I lurve my sir rocky :3
He is so funny, I'll spy on him when I pass by and he will be chillin but if I stop to look he goes crazy >.<

What size aquarium is that? I really want to upgrade to a 10 gallon but I think I might juststart a new project with the 10 once I get the 5 established.
For the cover I think I'm going to use the vase and get a small bottle of ciroc. How would I go about getting the alcohol out completely? Boiling it?

Oh and the pot vase thing th sword is in, I think it will be okay if it stays in there. It has big gaps in it and a lot of roots are hanging out. Once I finish doing water changes and setting it up tonight Ill post some pictures!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ItsKourtneyYoC8 said:


> That is so so sooo pretty! I want to get a bunch of different sized jars like you have and just have them everywhere! Lolthey just give off a sort of Zen vibe you know?
> I feel like its been so peaceful since I got the aquarium going and ciroc. I lurve my sir rocky :3
> He is so funny, I'll spy on him when I pass by and he will be chillin but if I stop to look he goes crazy >.<
> 
> ...


XD my aquarium is significantly smaller than yours  it's a 2.5
I have dreams of getting the 1 gallon glass tanks and planting one @[email protected] too, but that's kinda out of my budget right now T___T (like the heater and filter and everything)

I can't wait to see your new photos!

for alcohol, you can wash it thoroughly with warm water and let it sit in the sun for a few days. this way the alcohol will completely evaporate 

I would probably also wash it with a salt solution


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

aokashi said:


> XD my aquarium is significantly smaller than yours  it's a 2.5
> I have dreams of getting the 1 gallon glass tanks and planting one @[email protected] too, but that's kinda out of my budget right now T___T (like the heater and filter and everything)
> 
> I can't wait to see your new photos!
> ...


What kind of salt solution? Aquarium salt? 

The last ghost just died...
But I got one last picture of him or her.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Hmm maybe its your water parameters...

you probably need more stem plants in there as the substrate is probably leaking nitrates...

I would suggest to pull the fishie out and get the water tested...or do a major water change and plant more...
When I did my NPT i started off with this...

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y2...C21C4ED-2007-000002A682DC5EBF_zps4dd3023c.jpg


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Hmm maybe its your water parameters...
> 
> you probably need more stem plants in there as the substrate is probably leaking nitrates...
> 
> ...


That makes sense. He is in his cup in the tank. Here is a
picture  I just took c:









I can do a test now and get more plants when I cash my check. 

Can I leave him in the cup and the tank? I was going to do a change now again but my comfy bed and loving boyfriend and 
Puppies are calling my naaame! Lol!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

sure you can. make sure to leave some room for air and do a water change when you wake up in the morning.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yepp nitrates.
No nitrites. 
Either 6.5 or 7.0 ph
80? Carbonate hardness
60? General hardness

Are the last two okay?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

uh.. how much nitrates? shrimps are very sensitive... but the fish should be ok if its under 40ppm

hows the ammonia?


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

aokashi said:


> uh.. how much nitrates? shrimps are very sensitive... but the fish should be ok if its under 40ppm
> 
> hows the ammonia?



I don't know about ammonia. I need to get a test for that but the nitrates ate 20 ppm
So I could put him in till tomorrow when I do another change?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD actually not until you get that ammonia tested


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

aokashi said:


> XD actually not until you get that ammonia tested



Awee. Guess ill go get that tomorrowif I can. I can't get my check cashed till monday probably.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Or just do a large water change.. put him in a vase or something! theres more space!


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Or just do a large water change.. put him in a vase or something! theres more space!



Yeah I'm about to do about a 75% change and I have a pretty decent sized vase for him till I get it tested. I'm just not sure when I could get the test done. My neighbor might have some test strips or something though. She does work at Jeff. feed and has a huge 40 gal.. I'm so jealous. Lol


----------

